# thyroid Peroxidase AB High after thyroidectomy



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

About three years ago, my husband and I wanted to try to have a second child. I wasn't feeling well, so I had my endo run a ton of tests. The Tests proved that I was Hypo and that I had cancer. I had a complete Throidectomy and did a little over 200 grams? of RAI. in May 2015 I received my all clear to try to have a baby. I have been on fertility drugs for three cycles about a year ago. And right now, I am on my second month of Clomid. I still had issues with weight etc. So about four months ago, I went to see a holistic doctor. He ran a slew of tests- one of course being Thyroid Peroxidase AB.

Shortly after my RAI treatment, my AB were at 2. The first test with the holistic dr. my AB was up to 9. So my Endo did an ultrasound and said that there is no regrowth in my throat area. I won't do the full body scan since I am trying to get pregnant. My husband and I said that if it doesn't happen by the end of my cycle in Dec- we will stop trying to conceive. I haven't told my husband that four months after my last AB it just came back at 24. I decided that if I do not get pregnant by Dec then January I will do the body scan. I am slightly freaking out because does this number mean that the cancer came back?

What are your thoughts and experience? Please tell me if it is your thought or your experience so I can read it correctly.

Thank you for your time

Tara


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

whoops made a mistake RAI was 125


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you are struggling with getting pregnant. 

Just so we're clear, are they tested TPO AB or TgAB?

TPO or the peroxidase number is related to autoimmune thyroid disease....but it would be odd for them to be testing that for post-cancer treatment. They should be testing Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin AB (Tg and TgAB),

If it WAS TgAB, can you tell me if it was a stimulated or unstimulated test? That is, were you given thyrogen or did you go off your thyroid meds before the blood test? Did they ONLY test TgAB and not Tg too?


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Joplin it has been a long time. Hope you are well. thank you for responding. Ok, so normally I would take thyrogen before the AB test. But the holistic dr. just did it. So when it came back high - I freaked out because I felt that without my tsh super high this is a problem. But also, my TSH was 3.4 because of the Clomid. So I am not sure if that is high enough.

The test is confusing for me because it doesn't look like the other labs. It looks like

Thyroid Antibodieslike a title)

Thyroid Peroxidase AB 24 H

Thyroglobulin AB <1

The other tests were the T3 and reverse etc and those are all within normal range


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting. I'm not totally sure its anything to be immediately concerned about.

When was your last antibody test? Was that in 2014?


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

no, when I received the all clear was in May 2015. I did the whole body scan with thyrogen etc.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'd still be leaning toward the TPO # being a little higher because of the higher TSH. It's something I'd watch (and maybe do repeat bloodwork), but I'm not sure I'd pull the emergency lever quite yet.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

thank you, I was seriously freaking out. Nobody will give me a straight answer if the clomid could be upping my TSH which would be causing the Antibodies to be off. and I couldn't find any info online about it. I will definitely keep an eye out. right now, I am trying to keep my hair. LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When you say your Frees and TSH are normal, could you post the latest numbers with ranges? Sometimes we find if the Frees are low, but still within range, it's not ideal.


----------

